# Koifan Bernd



## Koifan Bernd (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo ich bin der Bernd.

Ich bin 14 Jahre alt (werde bald 15)



SO und des is mein Neuer Teich :





Er wurde von www.koi-bayern.de (  Herr Dollinger ) im letzen Herbst gebaut 

Er hat 16 m³ , und der filter hat  5m³ 

man sollte die 15 m³ nicht unterschätzen , 
der maximale Fischbestand kann bis weit über 100 KG sein....

Ich bringe den Sauerstoff über Eine Verturi ein , mit einem SK ( steht im Keller )

habe eine Titan Elektroheizung 
eine Bio UVc Lampe

Ich habe eine 15000 l/h oase aquamax zum umwelzen 

Ich werde demnächst auch noch mehr  Bilder vom Filter und vom Teich 
machen




Fischesatz: 



5 japanische Koi



1 mal Tancho Showa ca. 30 cm 2 jährig

1mal Shusui ca 35 cm 1-2 jährig

1 mal Goshiki ca 35 cm 1-2 jährig (ist neu gekauft)

1mal Tancho ca 25-29 cm 1-2 jährig.

1mal Showa ca. 35 cm 1-2 jährig
Ich habe die Koi gekauft bei 



Ich habe auch ein Quarantainebecken aus GFK mit 2000 Litern 

und einem Biotec Screenex 12, mit 2 Aquamax 5000 die den Filter speisen.

Uvc und Sauerstoff sind auch vorhanden.








Das war's erstmal von mir,

                                        Gruß Bernd,

PS: 

Das ist nur mein Hobby und nicht das von meinen Eltern.


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koifan Bernd*

Hallo  

bei uns im Forum Bernd. 




Schönen Teich habt ihr da. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koifan Bernd*

Hallo Bernd

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Da kann ich nur sagen, dass du dir ein tolles Hobby ausgesucht hast. 
Kois sind einfach faszinierende Fische.

Mich hat letztes Jahr das Koifieber gepackt. 
Ein Hobby was ich auf jeden Fall ausbaue.

Ich nehme mal an das dich deine Eltern aber ein bisschen unterstützt haben beim Teich.

Sieht wirklich gut aus für einen Koiteich.



			
				Koifan Bernd schrieb:
			
		

> man sollte die 15 m³ nicht unterschätzen ,
> der maximale Fischbestand kann bis weit über 100 KG sein....



Bist du dir da wirklich sicher, dass du auf 15 m³ Wasser 100 Kg Fisch halten kannst?
Als Faustregel gilt max. 1 Kg Fisch auf 1000l Wasser, wobei mehr Wasser noch besser wäre.
Vor allem würde es dann ziemlich eng für die Fische werden.


Weitere Bilder sind immer willkommen. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum und mit deinem Teich. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Koifan Bernd (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koifan Bernd*

Hallo,

Ja meine Eltern untertützen mich natürlich finanziell.....aber sonst nicht...

die wolln mit dem Hobby nichts weiter zu tun haben als wirklich nötig, haben sie gesagt...

Aber inzwischen macht es ihnen auch Spaß beim Füttern zuzuschaun. 

Und wegen dem Fischbesatz...

Ich werde sowieso niemals einen so großen Fischbestand haben wollen in dem jetzigen Teich...

Aber mein Koihändler hat mir dies so gesagt, und auf seiner internetseite steht des auch so ...



einfach auf der Seite runterscrollen bis da ein Bild von meinem Teich ist, wo daneben steht," Neuer Kundenteich in München" in dem Text daneben steht es drin.Ich habe ihn auch nochmal gefragt, und er hat gesagt dass das stimmt.


(das dort angegebene Volumen des Teiches mit Filter stimmt nicht, das ist das ungefähr errechnete Volumen . Das genaue Volumen is beim Teich 15 m³ und der Filter ca 5 m³)

Gruß Bernd


----------

